# fume hood and scrubber idea



## smj (Oct 20, 2012)

i'v been doing some research and going through a few treads, dont want to jump the gun so this is where my journey begins :idea: 

this is what came to mind… the reason I came up with this setup is for the blower motor to have a longer lifespan. Am I wrong in thinking this or is it too much ?
Maybe have no packing and water feed in the pipe attached to the blower, so no/less chance of water vapour reaching the blower
.
Comments and suggestions are most welcome.


----------



## tek4g63 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm no engineer and I have no idea if this plan of yours would be safe, but I do see one major problem.

The pipes in your filter water tanks do not need holes in the sides, especially above the water level. All that would do is let unfiltered gas go from one tube above the water to the next.

Also the pipe coming from the source of the fumes to your filter solution needs to be below the solution level , and the one going out of the chamber needs to be above the water level or else all you will do is suck water into your fan. 

Maybe I'm way off, but that's just my suggestion.

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## tek4g63 (Oct 31, 2012)

Also I would put the funnels above the water nozzles, other wise your just making a small stream of water going down the center of the pipe. I would guess that you intend to have a down pour of mist in the pipes to try and touch as much gas as possible. And the funnels would act as a condinsator of sorts to stop the mist from entering the fan. At least that's what I'm guessing you were going for.


----------



## smj (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you for the response, 


tek4g63 said:


> I'm no engineer and I have no idea if this plan of yours would be safe, but I do see one major problem.
> The pipes in your filter water tanks do not need holes in the sides, especially above the water level.


I would start off with no holes then see how the fan handles the suction, if need be I will have to drill holes. From the way I see it, if the inlet pipe goes into the solution it will need strong suction to pull the fumes. I don’t know if the fan will be able to handle it. 


tek4g63 said:


> All that would do is let unfiltered gas go from one tube above the water to the next.


Thats the reason for running four sets of piping for scubbing instead of just one. Am i wrong in thinking this ?



tek4g63 said:


> Also the pipe coming from the source of the fumes to your filter solution needs to be below the solution level , and the one going out of the chamber needs to be above the water level or else all you will do is suck water into your fan.


Thank you for pointing that out. I’ll make sure the outgoing pipe is above water level



tek4g63 said:


> Also I would put the funnels above the water nozzles, other wise your just making a small stream of water going down the center of the pipe. I would guess that you intend to have a down pour of mist in the pipes to try and touch as much gas as possible. And the funnels would act as a condinsator of sorts to stop the mist from entering the fan. At least that's what I'm guessing you were going for.


The funnels just came to mind, the mist will spread and hit walls not giving the packing a chance to do its work properly. I thought maybe the funnel will capture most of the mist and direct flow center into the packing.
I was thinking of just leaving the last pipe empty maybe a funnel so no mist gets to the fan. 

Thanks for your input @ tek4g63,


----------



## smj (Nov 4, 2012)

The last pipe with no packing and outlet pipes above water level.


----------



## BorminL (Nov 24, 2012)

I m a newbie here and would like to get extra info from this picture.

1. What is the material needed to build the tanks ? Are they fibreglass material ?
2. What type of scrubber do we need to use in order to effectively distilled the poisonous gas ?


Thanks.


----------

